# Axolotls



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So I really want an Axolotl some day, but I just learned they are illegal in the state of California, where I live . Will this law ever change? Does anyone know if there is some kind of permit I can get so I can have one? They are so cool


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I was bummed out when I learned of that too. I agree they look pretty awesome.. I don't see it changing at all. The reason they are illegal here in Cali is because they can hybridize with the endangered California Tiger Salamander.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg I saw one of these in the lps last week. Do they stay that small?? Holy crap it was cute. 

I hope you figure out licesnsing so you can get one 

eta- reading up on axolotyls. okay, now I want some.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

They actually grow to be 10 inches! I hope there is a liscense...its not like im going to let it free in the wild lol...


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Laki said:


> omg I saw one of these in the lps last week. Do they stay that small?? Holy crap it was cute.
> 
> I hope you figure out licesnsing so you can get one


they get big...somewhere between 9 and 18 inches when fully grown. i've never had one because it was my understanding they take a LOT of specified care as far as water parameters, and honestly with 12 fish tanks (soon to be 13) the bettas, livebearers and goldfish already take up most of my time not devoted to work and baby stuff  they are awesome though.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Was just reading they should be kept alone until fully grown in a tank with no nippy fish. They like to eat small fish though.. idk, baby guppies? 
10g minimum though bigger is better. Cycled unheated tank should be fine according to the sites I glanced over. 

Worth looking into finfin!! Maybe get in touch with a local fish/salamander enthusiast ??


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

You should talk to Gizmothefreaky on here. He has bred axolotls too! Here is one his threads: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112869&highlight=axolotl


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I would have to get a chiller too because they like cold water and I live in cali...as I said lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> You should talk to Gizmothefreaky on here. He has bred axolotls too! Here is one his threads: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112869&highlight=axolotl


Thank you!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

No problemo


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't even know water chillers existed. lol In my reading, it was saying they like colder water and I was like, "cool, won't need a heater"..."but what if the regular water gets to be too warm?"


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well they like it to be high 50's to mid 60's from what I read....But yeah water chillers are expensive....There's this one called an ice probe water chiller and it's the smallest one I could find and it's ~$120

You live in a cold climate though so you could keep it in your basement if you have one? Most people in cali don't have basements :/


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I had a basement lol. 

I'm sure they are used chillers you can get off of ebay or craigslist.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

heh, I live in a pretty cold dreary place. Axies would love it here. I'm not sure if they're actually legal but if the pet store has one (which they do and I want it) then it should be legal. And I want it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going to look up exotic pet laws for my state right now...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

*sigh* 

I can't find out how to get a permit....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

pen and paper and an imagination! lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL is this it? 

https://nrm.dfg.ca.gov/FileHandler.ashx?DocumentID=28867&inline=true

Does that look right?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> LOL is this it?
> 
> https://nrm.dfg.ca.gov/FileHandler.ashx?DocumentID=28867&inline=true
> 
> Does that look right?


Have no idea whether or not you actually can use that to get axolotls 'cause I have no experience with that kind of stuff, but if you can, jeez I need to fill that out ASAP. I live in Cali too and want a little 'lotl so badly. They're so cute, and I'd love to have one eventually <3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That might be for something bigger.. I mean, 3g's?!?!? wow. I wouldn't want an axolotl after paying over 3'000$ in inspections and vet fees.. my, oh my. Might be for pet alligators lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Axolotls go through phased in Cali of being illegal and legal again, you just have to keep checking. Lol! 

And btw, I am a girl. X3


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Axolotls go through phased in Cali of being illegal and legal again, you just have to keep checking. Lol!
> 
> And btw, I am a girl. X3


Yay! That gives me so much hope!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

actually I think they are legal right now

https://nrm.dfg.ca.gov/FileHandler.ashx?DocumentID=28427&inline=true

Under amphibia, it only says some toads....

EDIT: it does say salamanders, but only tiger salamanders...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't see caudates anywhere on that list!! The only thing it lists are toads! They are legal right now! Get them while the gettings good! Lol! I wish I had some that we're ready to ship!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

If you scroll down more there is another list that does include salamanders but it looks like only tiger salamanders!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that after... Lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

But still it doesnt say axolotls!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Personally, I would follow this: http://www.caudata.org/forum/f1173-...ls-illegal-california-here-relevant-laws.html
in regards to the law. I don't think I'd own any if I was in Cali simply because their legal status changes all the time, and it's not worth losing my pets to me. But to each their own. -shrugs-

Thankfully I live in Michigan, and my two axie juvies aren't going anywhere! :lol: I'll have to get pictures of them up soon...they're finally getting to be more adventurous and journeying out of their hides! Anyone can feel free to PM me any questions regarding axolotls. I'm rather new to the species, but I did lots of research prior to getting mine! I can also give out the name of the breeder I got mine from. He's great!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Badjer said:


> Personally, I would follow this: http://www.caudata.org/forum/f1173-...ls-illegal-california-here-relevant-laws.html
> in regards to the law. I don't think I'd own any if I was in Cali simply because their legal status changes all the time, and it's not worth losing my pets to me. But to each their own. -shrugs-
> 
> Thankfully I live in Michigan, and my two axie juvies aren't going anywhere! :lol: I'll have to get pictures of them up soon...they're finally getting to be more adventurous and journeying out of their hides! Anyone can feel free to PM me any questions regarding axolotls. I'm rather new to the species, but I did lots of research prior to getting mine! I can also give out the name of the breeder I got mine from. He's great!


Agreed. If you look at the banned list under amphibians it lists the Genus Ambystoma which is what genus axolotls belong to. Sure they specify it to mean tiger salamanders but I would doubt that in court you would win a case to keep your axolotl since they are technically listed collectively in the ban under their specific genus.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Badjer joins forces with hedgehog! Lol

Get it? Both forest animals! Lol (im a dork)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh also thats old. Its from 2010. My link was straight from the government website, so it should be up to date. Too bad its the end of the year though, because thats sunject to change come january /:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Badjer said:


> Personally, I would follow this: http://www.caudata.org/forum/f1173-...ls-illegal-california-here-relevant-laws.html
> in regards to the law. I don't think I'd own any if I was in Cali simply because their legal status changes all the time, and it's not worth losing my pets to me. But to each their own. -shrugs-
> 
> Thankfully I live in Michigan, and my two axie juvies aren't going anywhere! :lol: I'll have to get pictures of them up soon...they're finally getting to be more adventurous and journeying out of their hides! Anyone can feel free to PM me any questions regarding axolotls. I'm rather new to the species, but I did lots of research prior to getting mine! I can also give out the name of the breeder I got mine from. He's great!


Oh btw thanks for telling me I shouldnt have one and then talking about how great yours are...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ALSO if you are going by that logic, then it is illegal to keep hamsters in cali.

They say "(all species)" if they include all animals in a group. If it included Axolotls it would say:

Genus Ambystoma (all species)

not

Genus Ambystoma (tiger salamanders)

see how in the next section it says:
(4) Class Agnatha -Jawless Fishes
(A) Family Petromyzontidae -Lampreys: All nonnative species (D).

It specifies "all nonnative species"


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> ALSO if you are going by that logic, then it is illegal to keep hamsters in cali.
> 
> They say "(all species)" if they include all animals in a group. If it included Axolotls it would say:
> 
> ...


While it does actually say that it is illegal to own anything but a Syrian hamster in California. You can do whatever you want but it would probably be best to check with your local authorities for sure to see if you need a permit. It would be much worse to get an axolotl thinking its legal only to have it confiscated than it would be to just find out first.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well with that logic it would be illegal to own syrians too. And its not illegal to own other types of hamsters, they sell them at petsmart! Lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

hedgehog said:


> While it does actually say that it is illegal to own anything but a Syrian hamster in California. You can do whatever you want but it would probably be best to check with your local authorities for sure to see if you need a permit. It would be much worse to get an axolotl thinking its legal only to have it confiscated than it would be to just find out first.


Well that sucks and there a lot of people I need to turn in to the authorities for having dwarf hammies....petsmart is gonna be in big trouble...

btw dont worry about me, I was never even planning on getting an axie ant time soon...


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh btw thanks for telling me I shouldnt have one and then talking about how great yours are...


Pardon me, I was simply sharing a resource. It's stickied on that site and I wasn't aware that perhaps the law isn't relevant anymore. Being as I'm on the other side of the country, and have never even visited your state let alone planned on moving there, I'm not overly familiar with the law. I wasn't trying to step on your toes. They're great pets and I'm excited to see that people are actually becoming aware and knowledgable of them, so I was eager to share about mine (because that's what pet forums are for, yes?). However, I will be moving along to friendlier threads now. I'm relieved that you're not planning on bringing any into your state. Though the pet laws in California seem rather silly, it would never be worth breaking one only to have your animals confiscated and them end up God knows where...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The way you guys are talking about this law it's like you believe that some fish and wildlife officer is going to go and inspect random houses all day, they have better things to do. 

I AM BY NO MEANS SAYING BREAK THE LAW

I am just saying, if you had one, how would they know you had one unless you made a huge deal about it? I know for a fact that there are more than a few people in California that have them, and as far as I know there have been no raids or arrests. :/ 

Calm down people and take a moment to think about how silly this argument is. Honestly people, get your attitudes in check. =_=


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> The way you guys are talking about this law it's like you believe that some fish and wildlife officer is going to go and inspect random houses all day, they have better things to do.
> 
> I AM BY NO MEANS SAYING BREAK THE LAW
> 
> ...


Yeah the police would have to have a search warrant to find my would be axolotl, which means I would have to break a more conspicuous law first. But we shall see if the laws change in the future, they may or may not...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Badjer said:


> Pardon me, I was simply sharing a resource. It's stickied on that site and I wasn't aware that perhaps the law isn't relevant anymore. Being as I'm on the other side of the country, and have never even visited your state let alone planned on moving there, I'm not overly familiar with the law. I wasn't trying to step on your toes. They're great pets and I'm excited to see that people are actually becoming aware and knowledgable of them, so I was eager to share about mine (because that's what pet forums are for, yes?). However, I will be moving along to friendlier threads now. I'm relieved that you're not planning on bringing any into your state. Though the pet laws in California seem rather silly, it would never be worth breaking one only to have your animals confiscated and them end up God knows where...


Sorry for being unfriendly.... You just hurt my feelings is all.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I for one would never rehome any of my pets, legal or not, if I were forced to move to Cali. Period. *shrug*


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah well i hope you are never forced to move here because while the weather is nice, everything is expensive and everything is illegal


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I know, I was born there. Lol ^_^


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Oh I know, I was born there. Lol ^_^


Oh, haha, yep


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)




----------

